# Shadow in Charlie's bed



## Poodleroni (Apr 20, 2009)

We are trying to figure this one out...Shadow (the standard) thinks it's great to squeeze his big body into Charlie's (the mini) bed. Is he trying to relive puppyhood or what? lol :wacko:


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Don'tcha love it when dogs do that? I think it's so freaking cute.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

He's a gorgeous standard by the way, I loooove how dark his coloring is, kudos to you for actually being able to take a picture of him!


----------



## Poodleroni (Apr 20, 2009)

Thanks Fluffyspoos! It is hard to get his face to show up in a lot of pictures. Here is Charlie taking over Shadow's bed...lol


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

Is that a heater the bed is by? Maybe he wants to be by that heater or maybe he likes being in an enclosed space? That's why crates really work for dogs, they like the feeling of a "den."


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

That is so sweet as is he. When I see Olie in Aokis I can never get the camera fast enough! I like your woodstove


----------



## taxtell (Sep 17, 2009)

Hahaha that's cute. 
Flip does that to Jack all the time, my husband always tells me "Flip's gone all cupcake again!"


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_ound: I love it!!
_


----------



## Poodleroni (Apr 20, 2009)

taxtell said:


> Hahaha that's cute.
> Flip does that to Jack all the time, my husband always tells me "Flip's gone all cupcake again!"


lol, that's hilarious Taxtell!!


----------



## Poodleroni (Apr 20, 2009)

KPoos said:


> Is that a heater the bed is by? Maybe he wants to be by that heater or maybe he likes being in an enclosed space? That's why crates really work for dogs, they like the feeling of a "den."


It's a wood stove, but we never use it! lol


----------



## Bella's Momma (Jul 26, 2009)

Awww...somebody wants to be a lap poodle. He is gorgeous...wow.


----------



## Poodleroni (Apr 20, 2009)

Thanks Bella's Momma! It's really funny when he climbs up on me on the couch, sits his butt on my lap, and sits straight up like he's my kid! lol


----------



## Bella's Momma (Jul 26, 2009)

Poodleroni said:


> Thanks Bella's Momma! It's really funny when he climbs up on me on the couch, sits his butt on my lap, and sits straight up like he's my kid! lol


LOL! Definitely a lap poodle!


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

HAHHA Im not sure if you saw Enzo's pic he does the same thing.

Poodles are crazy !


----------



## Winnow (Jan 2, 2010)

Here is Charly in my sister's Bichon bed  
It is really small barely fits her.

I think they are secretly telling us that they are lap dogs


----------



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

all my big dogs do this- i have 3 HUGE dog beds (1x big dog) and one nice medium size one for the danish dog. Danish dog never lays in it (unless i'm doing nails- then he runs and lays in it) but my big guys. constantly try to fit into it.


----------

